# motor wiring ?



## bisley45 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am having alittle trouble with the wiring on my motor  on my lathe. the trouble is it will run in forward but throws the breaker in reverse I am sure I have wired it wrong any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 8ntsane (Oct 7, 2012)

I think your going to need to provide more infro to get any real answers. Details of motor, single or three phase? Hooked to VFD, or not? The more infro the better to get help.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok here ya go still trying to get this thing wired right. here is what i have furnas drum switch and single faze motor.the wires coming out of motor are t8 t3 t2 t5 t4 t1 and two wires going to a reset button p1 p2 . here is a pic of the switch .


----------



## macrnr (Oct 12, 2012)

It is assumed your drum switch terminals are numbered:

1 2

3 4

5 6

It is also assumed that:

With the drum switch in "Forward" terminals 1, 2, and 3 are connected together and terminals 4, 5, and 6 are connected together.

With the drum switch in "Reverse" terminals 1, 2, and 4 are connected together and terminals 3, 5, and 6 are connected together.

If the above is correct, than what is shown below should work.

Terminate P1 with a wire nut, it does not need to be switched.

Connect T2 and T4 to terminal 1 of the drum switch. 

Connect Line to terminal 2 of the drum switch.

Connect T5 to terminal 3 of the drum switch.

Connect T8 to terminal 4 of the drum switch.

Connect nothing to terminal 5 of the drum switch.

Connect P2 and T3 to terminal 6 of the drum switch.

In the forward position, terminals 1, 2, and 3 are connected so T2 and T4(1), Line (2) and T5 (3) should be connected to each other. Terminals 4, 5, and 6 will also be connected to each other so T8 (4), will be connected to P2 and T3(6). That should give CW rotation.

In the reverse position terminals 1, 2, and 4 are connected, so now T2 and T4(1), Line (2) and T8 (4) should be connected. Terminals 3, 5, and 6 should also be connected so T5 (3) will be connected to P2 and T3 (6). That should give CCW.

If the above works, but forward is supposed to be CCW and reverse is supposed to be CW, reverse T5 and T8 in the drum switch.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks so much. Ill give that a go and see what happens


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 12, 2012)

OK I got it wired and the start capacitor is not working I think any thoughts ? the motor just runs real slow and hums real loud but it is going in forward and reverse. and if I spin it it starts up.


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 13, 2012)

here is a pic of the motor plate.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 13, 2012)

That does sound like the start cap, Seeing as how you can spin it and it runs ok.

Paul


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got it working thanks for all the help guys:thumbsup:


----------



## macrnr (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you running on 110 volts?


----------



## bisley45 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes 110


----------

